#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  AD2000  German pressure vessel  code

## 13392017

Gents,


Could you advise what is main difference between AD2000 compared to ASME ?

Appreciate if somebody can give me  shed of light on this code (AD 2000)

Salam
RKSee More: AD2000  German pressure vessel  code

----------


## BornToSin

dont use ad 2000, it has temperature limits..

----------


## tturit

the main different?  :Smile:  AD2000 is more economical (lower wall thicknes), and more sophisticated (exceptions is exist)

----------


## BornToSin

yes, but it covers and worths only for atmosphere temperatures between -5 and 40 C...what if you build something according to ad 2000 somewhere where the temperature is below or above limits of ad 2000? I know, it's funny, but trust me, welding inspectors sometimes can be very very nasty because of that...

----------


## tturit

Your welding inspector coming from the moon ?  :Smile: 
Desing Temperature above 40 Cdegree is not problem...read carefully the AD2000Merkblatt-B0-5 Design Temperature ...
AD2000Merkblatt-B0-5.2.

"If the highest expected wall temperature during service is below +20Cdegree, the design temperature is +20Cdegre. For working temperature below -10Cdegree, see also AD2000Merkbaltt W10..."
Read carefully:
AD2000Merkblatt-W10 Materials for Iow temperatures; Ferrous materials

----------


## BornToSin

to be honest with you..I never did anything using AD 2000..we have a lot of different welding inspectors coming to checking/inspecting projects, and one of them said that for ad 2000 and also said that are people who are using ad 2000 stupid because of temperature limits ..but, you now gave me good guideline to "discust" with him when I see him next time :-D
but maybe he's right, I don't know...we'll see lol

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

We used to use ASME code because of its higher factor of safety. And all components designed by German AD characterized by its lower thickness when compared with the same components designed by ASME, because AD uses a lower factor of safety, and we - as a designers - don't prefer using a lower factor of safety.

ADR European Agreement - 2007
Concerning the International Carriage of Dangerous Goods by Road (2244 Pages & 9.514 MB)
Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BornToSin

we alsn use asme codes sometimes, depends on project...but mostly it's EN standards (12952, 13480 and 13445)...and off course standard standars; for pqrs (15616), welders certification (en 287) etc...

----------


## najamshahzad2050

Dear All ,
           I urgent need of AD 2000 Code kindly share it,i am your all waiting

----------


## najamshahzad2050

Dear All ,
           I urgent need of AD 2000 Code kindly share it,i am your all waiting

----------


## gtpol57

Try next **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## najamshahzad2050

thanks for sharing

----------


## najamshahzad2050

Dear all i want AD200 design calculations urgentttt

See More: AD2000  German pressure vessel  code

----------


## najamshahzad2050

kindly mail me at najamshahzad2050@yahoo.com

----------


## mej

Najam, Here is the link for AD2000:

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*


.

----------


## mej

Najam, Here is the link for AD2000:

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*


.

----------


## ChelseaJack

Indeed thank you, I have used these as well.

----------


## yusri82

thank you.. :Smile:

----------


## namasral

thanks

----------


## techwarrior08

Good morning to all, 
I would like to share my views regarding AD 2000 Merkblatt with respect to ASME codes as I have used and compared it for designing of high pressure Vessels.
First and foremost, the AD code does not compromise with safety factors and nor it is limited in terms of design temperature. Let me be a bit more specific.

Safety Factors :
AD code uses allowable design stress based on yield stress of the material only and the safety factor depends on the ductile/brittle nature of the material. In fact the safety factor for ductile materials is 1.5 on yield stress i.e. same as ASME code. However the ASME code allowable values come out lower because in ASME code a minimum value of yield stress/safety factor and tensile stress/safety factor is used. So any material which has yield strength and tensile strength close to each other will always result in lower allowable stress for ASME code. But the allowable stress will be higher in AD code as it depends only on yield strength.
So the thickness of pressure parts in AD code comes out to be lesser than ASME code.
Infact ASME Sec VIII Div 2 was released in order to compete with the German code to provide for lower cost of equipments as ASME VIII Div 1 always gave higher thickness due to high safety factor and lesser inspection requirements.

Also having a low safety factor in no way undermines the strength of equipment if the NDT performed is more stringent.
That is why both ASME Sec VIII Div 2 and AD 2000 code provides for a more stringent NDT inspection in order to make up for low safety factor.

Also regarding materials properties, AD2000 refers to the more established EN codes which can be used for higher design temperatures also.

Hope this helps.
Thanks

----------


## techwarrior08

Just to add to my above post, 
Kindly note that the AD merkblatt also requires additional testing at the product manufacturing stage.
I.e it mandates hot tensile test to be performed for all materials at the maximum design temperature or 300 deg C (if design temperature is not mentioned) so that the actual yield strength at design temperature is verified.

Thus the allowable stress based on yield strength which is considered during design can be safely used.

----------


## ThaMaestro

Interesting stuff techwarrior08. Can you exactly pinpoint me where in AD2000 this is outlined? These details help a lot in selecting the proper design code for me. Thanks again.

----------


## techwarrior08

> Interesting stuff techwarrior08. Can you exactly pinpoint me where in AD2000 this is outlined? These details help a lot in selecting the proper design code for me. Thanks again.



Hello ThaMaestro,
Regarding the above mentioned details, the same are indicated in the following clauses of AD2000 Merkblatt.
1. For Classification of Vessel, its safety category & CE stamping refer Pressure Equipment Directive at start of code.
2. For design & allowable stress refer Section B0 & B1
3. For detailed inspection table of welded joints refer Section HP5/3
4. For Material testing & information refer Section W0 & W1

As per my experience, AD2000 Merkblatt will always score over ASME Sec VIII Div 1 in terms of thickness and in case of Div 2, it depends on the material that is selected but the difference in thickness is comparatively smaller. It also depends on the equipment manufacturer with which code they are comfortable with.

----------


## ThaMaestro

I think I may have found the exact reference which underlines your statement on hot tensile testing, it is found in W1 section 3.3 and 3.4, W3/1 section 3.1 and 7.1.2. These sections apply to specific product forms, i.e. flat products (plate) and cast iron, respectively.

THerefore the remark you made has to be within a certain context. As I understand it, it does not apply in general to all types of materials applied within AD2000 ...

----------


## techwarrior08

> I think I may have found the exact reference which underlines your statement on hot tensile testing, it is found in W1 section 3.3 and 3.4, W3/1 section 3.1 and 7.1.2. These sections apply to specific product forms, i.e. flat products (plate) and cast iron, respectively.
> 
> THerefore the remark you made has to be within a certain context. As I understand it, it does not apply in general to all types of materials applied within AD2000 ...



It is applicable to all ductile materials in rolled & forged form used as pressure parts for Pressure vessel components and obviously it wouldnt apply to brittle materials and non pressure parts.
Also in other cases while using ADM code, it is recommended that hot tensile test be performed if the design allowable stress is based purely on yield strength.


For other product forms, I would suggest that you read the EN codes testing requirements that are referenced in their respective section in AD code.See More: AD2000  German pressure vessel  code

----------


## ThaMaestro

Thanks again, but Im not quite sure where you base your statement on. Do you have a reference of AD 2000 backing that up? I.e. a section which mentions that hot tensile testing "is applicable to all ductile materials in rolled & forged form used as pressure parts for pressure vessel components". I have in the W1 section that the design characteristic for austenitic steels is 1% yield strength, but there's no mention to hot tensile testing.

It's not that I dont want to believe you, in fact, I appreciate your valuable input, but it's just not in my nature to believe you just like that - I need to be convinced based on references which I can check down to the applicable Code (section).

----------


## techwarrior08

> Thanks again, but Im not quite sure where you base your statement on. Do you have a reference of AD 2000 backing that up? I.e. a section which mentions that hot tensile testing "is applicable to all ductile materials in rolled & forged form used as pressure parts for pressure vessel components". I have in the W1 section that the design characteristic for austenitic steels is 1% yield strength, but there's no mention to hot tensile testing.
> 
> It's not that I dont want to believe you, in fact, I appreciate your valuable input, but it's just not in my nature to believe you just like that - I need to be convinced based on references which I can check down to the applicable Code (section).



I appreciate your rationale my friend but you wont be able to believe it unless you read & use it and I am sorry i wont be able to explain my point further.
Please read the testing standard also. It will solve your query.

Thanks.

----------


## babylis

hi najam* would u able to share with me ad 2000 merkblatt? 

I am new in this inspection industry and currently work in a NDT company and client's plant were designed in accordance to AD code and built by the german some time back in 2005 as what i remembered.. i have been asking the project manager* ops manager and even inspectors in my company why are they using ASME Sec VIII for the acceptance criteria and not AD 2000 as per the request* they told me all codes are similar and ASME Sec VIII is commonly used* not the German's codes. I am not so convinced in this but i m still a beginner in this field. Would any of you able to share your thoughts?

----------


## sh.sabaa

Please Share AD 2000 Code again need working link

----------


## GvdB

Hello Team

Could someone kindly re-share this code. Thank you very much in advance.

----------


## NikolaIMRS

Is it possible that someone share working link for AD2000?

----------


## BornToSin

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bever

Could somebody upload again?
Thanks

----------


## ChelseaJack

Here you go* hopefully it works : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gtpol57

Post #32 link is active

----------


## Bever

Thank you Jack! It helps me a lot!

----------


## viral55

This link is not working now, can you provide AD 2000 full code & it's material code with another link? 


Please reply soon, i'm in urgent need.See More: AD2000  German pressure vessel  code

----------


## alievano

could you kindly share the link again, please? I need it.
my email is zlievano@gmail.com
 Thanks

----------


## AMinati

Please update the link!
Many thanks in advance

----------


## Lukkes

Did you receive any link?
My Email: niob61@gmail.com

----------

